# Flounder question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Caught them from Jacksonville to Pensacola, including Blackwater Sound (inshore Key Largo).
Even took one off the dock at Eliott Key Visitors Center Harbor.
I've used tipped jigs, live bait and topwater lures to take 'em.
Rarely a targeted catch in my case...just happened to put a cast where they were waiting.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My angler caught one on Sunday in the Everglades National Park.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

buddy speared one in the Bahamas once.


----------



## whistlinglines (Apr 28, 2020)

Caught in the Everglades/chokoloskee area a few times in the last year. Have never targeted them specifically tho


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We usually expect to catch a few along the coast of the ‘Glades each winter, up shallow during cold weather… They’re always an incidental catch and never more than around 18”…


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

You can catch a lot of flounder in the sandy potholes in the SW area of the state in the winter working a clouser real slow on the bottom.


----------

